# Introducing Oakley



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

For Cazzer & everyone else some pictures of Oakley who we collect on 14th September :001_wub::001_wub: Our adorable MC


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

he is indeed handsome!!


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Thank you, exciting times for a lot of people on this forum


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Chillicat said:


> Thank you, exciting times for a lot of people on this forum


not for me i've got my hands full with this lot. lovely baby and i love the name. i was going to say its wegie v coonie but i think the coonie seems to be winning


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm so in love with Oakley :001_wub: I adore MCs! :001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

He is coming along very nicely there Chillicat :thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:thumbup: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

i want, 
michelle x


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Oakley is a stunning cat and when im down your way next month you had better keep him locked up lol........:thumbup::thumbup:...He's going to be a big lad too........chat soon............Chris


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_looking forward to lots more pictures of him when you get him in september, i bet you cant wait._


----------



## Charlotte1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

aww, he's so cute!


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Oakley is fab and so is his name, lucky you xXx


----------

